# Other > Off Topic >  What is the difference between steel and concrete?

## Rosypeter

What is the difference between steel and concrete?

----------


## lucyjohn987

Search on google.

----------


## suresh

steel is an alloy and concrete is a mixture of cement and  sand. I don't know how the hell you didnt know about this.

----------


## EdwardHeavy

These materials are totally different

----------

